# FF or F/T - Tyranosaurus Firox Bellytos NewtoSaurus



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 2 left small juveniles of these Tyranosaurus Firox Bellytos NewtoSaurus. About 1 inch and still showing the little gills on the side. They are eating bloodworms. They will grow to about 50 feet in length and I still have the parents.

Free or trade for whatever you may have. :bigsmile:

Here's the female at 47 feet in length.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

what is that ? Tyranosaurus Firox.. ( Jurassic Park)... wow..
interesting it do u have pic !! thks


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

It's really scary getting close to the parents to take some pictures. Besides I would need a super wide angle lens as I couldn't fit all in the picture...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sir, I'm going to have to ask you to put down the bong.

Step away from the bong please. 

Thank you.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sir, I'm going to have to ask you to put down the bong.
> 
> Step away from the bong please.
> 
> Thank you.


No..... he must be using heavier mind-altering substances to produce hallucinations of this magniude !

Party on! LOL


----------



## Samabeli (Aug 8, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Sir, I'm going to have to ask you to put down the bong.
> 
> Step away from the bong please.
> 
> Thank you.


This made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Picture uploaded... Sorry I don't do bong.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Im so lost lol


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

i thought dinosaurs were extinct


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

2 Left. PM me if interested please.

Man I lost that Ogopogo post about the member who wanted to trade me his Ogopogo monster for my Newtosaurus. Please post it again if you can. I keep my adults in an undisclosed location surrounded by 10 feet diameter solid steel bars...


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi again,

I take it Tyrano Firox Bellytos eat the my last copy...At any rate I shall degenerate:

Very interested in your both your Tyranosaurus Firox Bellytos NewtoSaurus. 
Are they fussy, messy eaters? Do you think they will accept pellets or do you think they will go straight to raw meat.

If you are interested in trading:










I have an Ogopogo in a small grow out pond in the Okanagan. She is a very timid, and likes low light conditions. 
She can be very difficult to catch so bring your own net and bag and get ready to be wet.

PM me if interested in trading.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

lol..haha.. Thanks for posting back the Ogopogo monster. It's good to have a bit of fun.
Anyway, the last 2 are on hold for pickup until tomorrow.
Here's a picture of the babies when they were a group.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump... 2 still available.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump.. free! 2 small guys.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

bump again.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ill take them if you ever head to Surrey. Have a terrarium with 3 in it right now. I can give some gas money as well


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Last ones are gone. Thank you.


----------

